# Sargent County



## Almjeld (Sep 19, 2006)

My brother and I are coming to Sargent county on Sept 29 and 30th.Planning on staying near Oakes...Anyone know how water levels or duck numbers look in that area??...have hunted Mckluskey area last 3 years but hear its real dry up that way...any help would be appreciated


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

I was north of there and south of I-29 today and the water levels were looking pretty good and the duck numbers were looking pretty healthy too...not to mention an abundance of coots :lol:


----------



## Almjeld (Sep 19, 2006)

South of I-29?? Im confused.but thank you for your help


----------



## Dunk221999 (Sep 11, 2002)

I think he means 94! I was just through there 2 weeks ago, and it is somewhat dry, but lots of birds! As you posted you will be there the 29th, so make sure to use your time wisely and scout scout scout!

If you do that you will be just fine!


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

Sorry...I did mean south of I-94


----------



## Almjeld (Sep 19, 2006)

Thank you to all who have replied...I dont mean to be rude by asking about numbers...That trip helps me get out of bed each day and Im just excited i guess...good luck to all of you who are lucky enough to call that great state home this weekend....


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Water is a little down, but duck ###'s still good. I would head east of Oakes about 10 miles you will find very good duck ##'s there

Make sure you go to the Angry Beaver Lodge and give the blonde girl in there a really big tip


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

headed there last week of october myself, was gonna post this exact question til i seen this thread. thanks for the replies also.


----------



## SCHUNTER (Sep 26, 2003)

The Oakes area over to Fullerton is looking very good. Plan to be there towards the end of the season, so y'all leave a few for us!


----------



## dgyer (Sep 10, 2004)

The Angry Beaver (laughing) thanks for bringing back memories. We stopped there our first trip out. I have heard the locals have a different name for it - The Disgruntled Pu**Y - no offense but I nearly fell off my chair when I heard that one.


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

what is the "angry beaver"? guessin some kind of bar/hotel?


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Its a bar here in town


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Oh the Beaver will be getting alot of buiss from me when I am down in oakes working on the nursing home.


----------



## Ihuntnfish (Sep 13, 2005)

Picken out your bed already Goosebuster


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

GooseBuster3 said:


> Oh the Beaver will be getting alot of buiss from me when I am down in oakes working on the nursing home.


Just one thing buddy, never use the word beaver and nursing home in the same sentence!! :lol:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

:rollin: uke:

Funny yet horribly frightening


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

You can tell Norm isn't from around here because there is virtually no standing water in Dickey county zero other than the deeper sloughs. The Fullerton area is very dry so other than a few ducks for the opener there will be tough hunting until the late season migration. Sargent County has much better water conditions than Dickey county and even they are pretty dry relative to the last 15 years. The Forman area will have some birds for the opener but they too will have to wait for the late season push to experience a large number of birds. The "Beaver" is a great hang out as is Rudy's a couple doors down. However, he does speak the truth when he says that the Vikings will kick the Jimmies because the Jimmies suck!!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Oh we will see about that the Jimmies have a good team this year.

Oh and a sorry for stealing the sargent county forum. :beer:


----------

